# Hard Boiled Egg? How many rats can one egg feed? I have 6 ratties.



## Bored (Sep 9, 2014)

How many rats can feast off of one egg? 
My rats are still small and can't seem to devour one full egg without having to come back to it over several hours. 
Which brings me to my next question. How long is it safe to leave hard boiled egg pieces in with my rats for them to eat.
I gave the six of them one hard boiled egg this morning and I just found maybe a third of the egg had been buried.
I unearthed the egg chunk and they got right on it as if they knew it was in the cage and wanted it but forgot where they put it. "Oh, there it is!" Om nom nom nom... 
For now one egg seems to be good as long as its safe to leave it till they decide to finish it. But when they are bigger should I offer
two eggs or more? Does each rat want it's own egg? ;D


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

How often are you giving them egg? When they are young some egg a few times a week is ok but as they get older I wouldn't do it more then once a week if that egg is not something they should have often when they are older. A salad once a day is a good idea though. I am pretty sure I wouldn't leave the egg in the cage for more than an hour.


----------



## Bored (Sep 9, 2014)

They have been getting egg about once a week. Usually I remove the egg when I see everyone has had some and they appear to be leaving it alone.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

As a Chef I advise food saftey at all times. At room temperature bacteria grow rapidly. Unless you take it away and put it in the fridge after 20 minutes I would throw it out. My large rats would eat a little under a quarter of an egg each once or twice a month. If you have young babies and they are only eating less than half cut it in half then cut the half into smaller pieces for them. You eat the other half. Too much protein can leed to constipation, tumors in females and kidneyfailure in males


----------

